# Great Dane bit my daughter what should I do?



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a Great Dane, best dog I ever owned until now. This was a rescue dog we adopted, who had been abused and was very wary and protective of me and my 12 year old daughter especially, but usually just around men. Very sweet mellow and lovable dog. 

My college age daughter came home for the holidays last night. She had never met the dog before. The dog was fine when I was around, but this morning when I was not in the room, the dog unprovoked bit my daughter on the hand, puncturing in 2 places, one of which was pretty deep. I took her to ER and was given antibiotics.

I think I need to have my dog put down because she bit someone. She is an excellent guard dog, and my daughter does not live with me, but still it is tough to put down my friend. Any advice?


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

My friend once saw a Dane walk by a child at a dog show and bite a kid in the face, totally unprovoked.

I owned a Dane when I lived in town years ago. The dog became increasingly aggressive as it got around 1 year of age. Once it started standing up looking over my 6 foot fence growling at kids on bikes, I rehomed it. She went to a 100 acre farm.

A dog that size showing aggression is waaaaay too much liability to have near a kid.


----------



## celina (Dec 29, 2005)

considering our dane was able to take down a young cow and kill it...if it bit..i wouldn't be able in good conscience keep it... sorry for this ugly situation


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't even have to think about it, I'd put the dog down. This could be just the beginning, next time it could be a friend of your 12 year olds, young child running down the sidewalk, anyone. I couldn't sleep at night with that big of a liability on my mind. Also while you may love your dog your daughter is your number one priority, she was your best friend a heck of a lot longer. Sorry your in such a lousy spot.


----------



## lovemy4danes (Oct 4, 2012)

Perhaps your daughter spooked the dog without realizing it. 3 of our 4 are rescues and 2 were badly abused. The female has "flipped" into fight or flight mode (usually fight) over what seemed randomly, til we watched her for a while and realized that excitement or a sudden movement by the side of her head. Luckily she never bit us but she always went after the other female. The other badly abused male has bitten 2 men because he was scared and was (in his mind) protecting a woman. But again, not since we had him and we have spent ALOT of time working with all of them. We can take any of them out without really worrying, although we watch very carfully when they are around strangers to be safe. It doesn't really sound like an attack, more like a response. I am NOT trying to lay any blame on your daughter, but your dog doesn't know her, and may have been protecting the house (in the dog's mind). I personally would not put the dog down. There are too many variables like why the hand? was she petting or feeding the dog? maybe startled her? I know alot of people will say put her down if she bit once she may do it again. I am just trying to play "devil's advocate".


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

she has snapped the air at a man who reached toward me once but my daughter was about 2 feet away putting something on a table, not interacting with the dog. The dog did not growl or bark any warning, just bit her. I really think I need to put her down so it wont happen again, I just feel bad because I love my dog, but yes, I love my daughter more.


----------



## lovemy4danes (Oct 4, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking , how long have you had the dog? do you know what kind of abuse? Has she ever been left alone with strangers while you had her? How much time did your daughter have to get aquainted with the dog? Perhaps you could talk to a dog trainer to see what can help. The breed is not known to be aggressive as a rule. Oh, and hubby said if you were closer we would take her


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have had to make the same decision and it is never a fun one.

Life is too short to let unpredictable and proven dangerous dogs cause stress.

There are so many wonderful pets to be had.
(hugs)


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

we have had her for 3 years. She has been okay with male workers in the yard every day. When people come in the house we watch her. My daughter was in the house from 9pm on ( up til 1 am) I introduced them..daughter is a big dog person, 

btw we are in California would love to find a good home for her rather than put her down.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm terribly sorry that you are in this situation. I would put her down too. I would NOT give her away - even if you do it with full disclosure, how would you feel if she seriously injured someone down the road? I know myself I'd always feel responsible for her future as well. With her background and at her size, I'm afraid the hard thing will be the best. So very sorry about that.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I would think about it. What did your DD have in her hands? Was she talking? Had she been introduced to the dog or did she just appear?

Our old Springer bit our son when we first got her. He was in college, she had never met him, he walked into the house without knocking and yelled. She bit him. She is 17 now, this was 16 years ago and she has never bitten again.

We did watch her carefully for awhile, but I think it was a combination of new dog that was insecure, strange person, and fear as much as anything.

Is there any possibility that the dog felt cornered or threatened?


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Reading up, I see that the dog has been there three years, the daughter was introduced to the dog, and the she saw the dog bite without provocation. It just sucks, but a dog that size is capable of real damage very quickly, how can she take the chance?

Edit: I have been a breeder (now retired), groomer, trainer and dog show person for some 40 years. I've had to make those very hard decisions and have a very low tolerance for situations like that. I am very hard on myself in that respect, I'd rather be sad and miserable, but protect my family and the public from a dog with problems.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I have seen the results of a unprovoked Great Dane attack on a on owner. Because of the size and since you have a child in the house I would get the dog out right away. Either a rescue or put the dog down. I am so sorry  this must be horrible for you and your daughter. (((hugs)) ugh!


----------



## lovemy4danes (Oct 4, 2012)

Perhaps try to find another home for her, if you don't want to talk to a trainer. I certainly understand where you are coming from with protecting your daughter. But I also have dealt with many abused dogs and several "biters" that were great dogs and once the behavior was understood never had a problem. I do understand that not many people will go to the trouble ( and it is ALOT of work), when it is so easy to put a dog down, then get another rescue in hopes that one will not have "issues". This is always a possiblity to happen when one is dealing with an abused dog. I hate to see anyone in this situation but ultimately it is your dog and decision of course. I wish you the best in making such a painful choice.


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

lovemy4danes said:


> Perhaps try to find another home for her, if you don't want to talk to a trainer. I certainly understand where you are coming from with protecting your daughter. But I also have dealt with many abused dogs and several "biters" that were great dogs and once the behavior was understood never had a problem. I do understand that not many people will go to the trouble ( and it is ALOT of work), when it is so easy to put a dog down, then get another rescue in hopes that one will not have "issues". This is always a possiblity to happen when one is dealing with an abused dog. I hate to see anyone in this situation but ultimately it is your dog and decision of course. I wish you the best in making such a painful choice.


Thats unfair, it is never easy to put a beloved dog down, and inferring that the OP is unwilling to put the time and trouble into working with a large dog that has bitten her daughter unprovoked is unkind at best. Children come first, always, or at least they should. She's posting here to help her figure out and work thru a a very hard situation, I'm sure she already knew what she needed to do, just wanted to hear others say they would do the same. I've put down a dog that grabbed my son, luckily didn't hurt him, and tried for months to rehab and work with the dog, it just got worse. I know better now, and I'm not telling the OP to do anything that I or others on this thread haven't already struggled with. My dad who showed and raised Dobes taught me two things very early in life, one was to never touch someone esles Dobe, and the second was that I had an obligation to my family, my community and to myself, and if I couldn't control my own dog and couldn't trust it I certainly couldn't put others in danger or pass my problem on to someone esle. He was right.


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

gun to the back of the head, period.


----------



## lovemy4danes (Oct 4, 2012)

I apolgize if that came out unfair. That was not my intention and I did not mean to sound like she doesn't care for her dog, and obviously if she felt the dog was a danger then sometimes you have to do it, not all dogs can be saved.I was not saying that she is unwilling to do the extra work with a dog that has already bitten her child.What I was TRYING to say and perhaps not very well, was an abused dog needs alot of work and not many people are willing to go the extra mile to understand all the signs and behaviors that they exhibit. One of my guys does not growl but he holds his tail a certain way and he gets a slight ridge on his back when upset. Many people might not notice. I understand that she has little choice at this time, I was only trying to give alternatives and possibly a different outlook.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Unfortunately, the fact that the dog needs to be so closely watched and bit unprovoked makes it an easier decision for me. I am trying to find the right way to say this and I can't so I'll just say it. There are way too many dogs out there and limited homes. It sounds like you love your dog but he's a threat and I'd be so concerned about what might happen in the future. Meanwhile, absolutely docile dogs are being put down because they have no home. It's so sad because it could totally be from his abuse but it's such a risk that I'd not want to take. 

I'm so sorry that you have been forced to make this choice.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

So sorry this happened. We have had 3 Danes and they all had the best dispositions you could ever want. It is a shame this dog was abused because this is probably the root cause of the aggression.

The only way to ensure it never happens again is to put down the dog. I know how heartbreaking this can be. We had a dog we raised from a pup turn on our then-8-year-old son (Rott) so BTDT, got the t-shirt.

To me the only acceptable alternative would be a new home with an experienced dog handler and limited interaction with other people. Know any hermits who are good with dogs?????

Again, sorry for your situation. It's a tough one.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Dreamfarm said:


> I think I need to have my dog put down because she bit someone. She is an excellent guard dog, and my daughter does not live with me, but still it is tough to put down my friend. Any advice?


If I had to choose between my daughter's safety and a dog? The dog would would go to doggy heaven. There would be no other choice.
Before you do that though, make sure the dog did have an UTD rabies vaccine. It doesn't have rabies, but it is always best to make sure. If not, then you have to confine it and watch it for 10 days.
Don't give the dog away. That is not fair to the next person she bites.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I can only say what I would do if my dog bit anyone in my home.

My dog lives here. It is her home.
She should be treated just like a visitor should treat me.

I know not everyone will believe the way I do. That is alright.
I would choose to not have a dog if I would think about putting it down because of a visitor.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

pancho said:


> I can only say what I would do if my dog bit anyone in my home.
> 
> My dog lives here. It is her home.
> She should be treated just like a visitor should treat me.
> ...


So a dog would be allowed to bite your child and you wouldn't do anything?


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

lovemy4danes said:


> Perhaps try to find another home for her, if you don't want to talk to a trainer. I certainly understand where you are coming from with protecting your daughter. But I also have dealt with many abused dogs and several "biters" that were great dogs and once the behavior was understood never had a problem. I do understand that not many people will go to the trouble ( and it is ALOT of work), when it is so easy to put a dog down, then get another rescue in hopes that one will not have "issues". This is always a possiblity to happen when one is dealing with an abused dog. I hate to see anyone in this situation but ultimately it is your dog and decision of course. I wish you the best in making such a painful choice.


 
Easy to put a dog down.... are you kidding me?

I have put one down for aggression before and it was easily the worst thing I have ever done in my life. Incredibly hard and traumatizing. Broke my heart, gave me nightmares and a guilt complex the size of California. I have never met anyone who has had to put a dog down for behavioral issues who wasn't absolutely ripped up about it.

OP.... I would agree word for word with Mauram and exhort you to take her to a good behaviorist/trainer, if she weren't so flipping BIG. A spaniel bites you, well, you're going to get hurt but you'll be walking away. A Dane could kill a human with little effort.

Mind, I love Danes. Think they're big sweet goofs most of the time. Permapuppys. But now and then, they aren't, and you might find a secondhand one with a trigger. A trigger in a pony-sized dog can mean death.

I knew a rescued Dane once with a violent aversion to flipflops.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

In my experience at least 90% of the dog bites are due to the reaction of the dog to something that is not within their normal and really the fault of the person getting bit. I would think things through very carefully before I put down a dog that had been a good dog when I did not see what happened. The girls might have been fooling around, the older one may have done something the dog interpreted as aggressive toward the younger one. The younger one may have made a funny noise the dog decided was an indication something was wrong.The problem is you don't know and the girls might not have been aware of what they did. 

If it was my dog, judging from what you have said, I think I would keep her in a kennel when we had company, watch her very carefully maybe even with a muzzle. The dog bit or snapped at the older girl, but she did not continue to attack or bite again. The big problem is her size. A smaller dog would probably get another chance.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Annsni said:


> So a dog would be allowed to bite your child and you wouldn't do anything?


If my child did not live with me, and she doesn't, if my dog had a reason to bite her that would be allowed.
I trust my dog. Other people, not so much.

Like I said. My dog lives here. She has more rights than anyone just visiting.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Annsni said:


> So a dog would be allowed to bite your child and you wouldn't do anything?


Forgot to add.
I had a dog of my own that tried to kill me, nearly succeded.
I didn't put him down.


----------



## YodelDogs (May 25, 2007)

You have had the dog 3 years and, in your own words, was the "best dog you ever owned". When a dog has a sudden change in temperament it is usually because of a medical reason. Something like a slipped disc, an infected tooth, cancer, or a bad UTI can cause dog to be in pain and a dog in pain may react with a snap or a bite. Even loss of vision or hearing can cause a dog to feel insecure and they may startle easy or snap in fear. So please, before you decide to euthanize the dog, have the vet give her a complete physical, blood work, urinalysis, etc to see if there is a medical problem first.


----------



## Rollochrome (Apr 9, 2012)

Kill it. Pour some food on the ground and shoot it at the base of its head while its eating.

I would have returned from the ER getting my daughters hand patched up and shot that dog in the head. Would not have given it a second though. 

Dont give it to someone ELSE so THEY can run the same risk. Dont mitigate the safety of your family by keeping it either.

Its just a beast...not your friend.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

I believe I would have the dog put down. It's just too much of a risk for you & your daughters as well as visitors, etc. Even if this was caused by the dog being sick, it could still happen again if the dog gets another illness.


----------



## BlueCollarBelle (Oct 26, 2011)

I am so sorry you are dealing with this situation. Please, please do not rehome the dog. Even if you fully disclose her issue, you could be putting others in serious danger. Plus, she has a rough past and has been with you 3 years. It would be very hard for her to adapt to a new home now. 

She is your dog and you know her best. Putting her down may be the only way to release her from the 'demons' that haunt her. Letting her go peacefully, with you nearby, would be much kinder than rehoming IMO, (in this situation, I'm not against all rehoming). 

If you decide not to put her down at this time...please,please seek out a reputable trainer who is experienced in working with aggression in giant breeds. A consultation with a veterinary behaviorist would be even better if there is one in your area. 

Remember, you feel the guilt for making the decision to let her go but she has no idea. A routine trip to the vet, you holding her close, and she slips away. She won't analyze the situation beforehand or place any blame. 
She acted in a way that poses a significant threat to your family. Although she doesn't understand that, putting her down is a sure way to prevent possible tragedy, not a punishment.

Again, my heart breaks for you. Situations like this suck and I hope you find peace with your decision, whatever it may be.


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

After some family discussion, it appears that the dog was lying on the couch where she ( the dog)usually sleeps at night. The daughter who does not live here ( out of state actually) was rummaging through some papers/mail on my desk 1 foot away from the dog. The dog did not get off the couch and my daughter was alone in the room and is a stranger basically to the dog. This is probably mostly my fault for not making the dog sleep outside last night. I have to really think about this. a lot of you brought up excellent points.


----------



## Monica33 (Jul 11, 2012)

You stated that dog was protective of your 12 year old. Was she in the room with older daughter when bit? May explain the behavior.
Has your dog had other unknown overnight visitors in her house before? May also explain the behavior. You said she is "wary" referring to previous abuse. Scared dog in her own home will nip in fear. I call it a nip because when a dog that size "bites" she would have required stitches. 
Key point, you didn't say attacked, big difference. 
I would ask daughter if dog nipped then backed off as if afraid.
Did dog try to bite her more than once? Or since?

In this circumstance I believe I would give the dog a chance. Having said that I will also add that "you" need to take charge of the dog and not have it in another room from you. Further aggression towards daughter will be witnessed by you and you will be better able to read the possible "I'm scared go away messages" that your older daughter would not see not knowing the dog. 
For the sake of clarity I do not leave my non adult children alone with my dog ever! I have had dogs that have nipped unprovoked at and tried to bite with aggression my children living in the home. Both were at the vets within the hour and went to doggy heaven. Last dog nipped (marks but no punctures) when I took him to the vet I discovered dog was in pain and couldn't hop in the truck as usual. I had to lift him in. Vet discovered 2 fractured ribs. Search of home security video records showed that two teens tried to break in house and dog attacked got in a couple bites and was kicked before they made it over the fence. He came back home. 
I would not trust a dog big enough to eat my child alone with them. Your children come first, but I have to wonder if the fault was not yours for not watching a previously abused dog like a hawk.
With any future welcome guests, (SPECIALLY CHILDREN) dog needs to be muzzled, or penned securely.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

pancho said:


> Forgot to add.
> I had a dog of my own that tried to kill me, nearly succeded.
> I didn't put him down.


That wouldn't happen at our house. I wouldn't live with that, and neither would dh. You are a lot more tolerant than we are.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

mekasmom said:


> That wouldn't happen at our house. I wouldn't live with that, and neither would dh. You are a lot more tolerant than we are.


It was my fault. The dog had a reason.


----------



## prepper2 (Aug 15, 2012)

My dog was nervous around people he did not know and weighed over 100 lbs He had also with two strays fatally injured another dog. I took him to the vet to discuss putting him down. My vet put my dog on Amitriptyline[ eleville] for 3 months.Worked like a charm.And neutering helps if it isn't already.


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

I agree with the person that said "life is too short"

Why have a dog that you can't trust?? They can't be taken anywhere, no one can visit and be safe.. 

Putting a dog down is humane and the dog does not suffer..and it is the only way to be sure a worse incident does not happen ..A great dane could do 
an awful facial bite to a child that was on its level. 

I have to wonder how many of the horrible maulings that happen every year could have been prevented if people put dangerous dogs down instead of trying to psychoanalysize the intention & past & what it was thinking when it bit.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Dreamfarm said:


> After some family discussion, it appears that the dog was lying on the couch where she ( the dog)usually sleeps at night. The daughter who does not live here ( out of state actually) was rummaging through some papers/mail on my desk 1 foot away from the dog. The dog did not get off the couch and my daughter was alone in the room and is a stranger basically to the dog. This is probably mostly my fault for not making the dog sleep outside last night. I have to really think about this. a lot of you brought up excellent points.


This makes me wonder if pup was asleep and startled.

But.... gosh, I don't envy your spot at all. How terrible.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Dreamfarm said:


> After some family discussion, it appears that the dog was lying on the couch where she ( the dog)usually sleeps at night. The daughter who does not live here ( out of state actually) was rummaging through some papers/mail on my desk 1 foot away from the dog. The dog did not get off the couch and my daughter was alone in the room and is a stranger basically to the dog. This is probably mostly my fault for not making the dog sleep outside last night. I have to really think about this. a lot of you brought up excellent points.


It would seem to me the dog didn't like a stranger going through your things. If it had been someone other than your DD the dog would have been doing the right thing. The dog bit once, did not keep biting, IMO the dog should get another chance. I hope your DD learned a lesson.

We had a substitute mailman come into our office when everyone was in the other room. He walked acrocc the room and sat behind the desk, I have no idea why. Our Dobie charged him, but stopped short of biting when told to stop. The dog was simply doing his job. The mailman said he was going to report the dog--we told him to go ahead and he could explain what he was doing to upset the dog. That was the last we heard about it and he put the mail on the counter by the door after that where it belonged.


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

Molly Mckee said:


> I hope your DD learned a lesson.


What ?? that home is not a safe place ???
I would be afraid that my child would stay at college if I had a dog that she was scared of..


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

nancy237 said:


> I have to wonder how many of the horrible maulings that happen every year could have been prevented if people put dangerous dogs down instead of trying to psychoanalysize the intention & past & what it was thinking when it bit.


I completely agree with this. Our third son was badly bitten by a neighbor's St Bernard. He had 73 stitches on his face, had to have his lip reattached on the left, and had 54 stitches on his shoulder. Our son was 4 at the time. The people with the dog had 4 young children at the time. And they would never have had the dog if they had any idea it could do that. The kids were all playing and running back and forth through the yards, and the dog just attacked. Another neighbor kid who was about 12 kicked the dog to get it away from our son until the adults got there,and he got bitten in the leg too. 
There is no reason while little kids can't play and run in their own neighboring yards without fear that one of their dogs would attack them. Even little warnings are to be taken seriously especially if you are talking about a dog that can kill someone. A nippy chihuahua is very different than a nippy dog that weighs over 30-40lbs. A nippy 3lb dog doesn't kill people or maul them. And even a nippy 3lb dog is a danger in a way, so you have to evaluate that too.


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

Now you know to keep the dog separate when company (family or not) comes. That instinct to protect could come in handy some day, for you and your other daughter. This time the instinct was inappropriate, but not the dog's fault, and not something that can't be controlled in the future. If your dog was acting vicious, then I would question his ability to be controlled - but this bite was a warning rather than an attack. I'm not discounting that injury occurred. Only that intent was to stop your daughter's behavior rather than to really injure as a dog this size could certainly choose, which yours did not. 

If you cannot or do not wish to isolate your dog when company comes, then I agree you cannot take chances.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

pancho said:


> Forgot to add.
> I had a dog of my own that tried to kill me, nearly succeded.
> I didn't put him down.


That was your own choice - and your own risk.

But a dog that bites someone unprovoked? Yeah - not staying alive. I believe people are more important than a dog.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

pancho said:


> It was my fault. The dog had a reason.


What was the reason for a dog to almost kill you?


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I had one of my dogs attack someone once. I was in the car after being in the grocery store, rolled the window down and a man who had words with me in the store came out and punched me in the face through the window. He went to do it again and my dog who was in the car with me dog bit his arm badly. The man got away, the police came, the dog was protective of me but never went to bite anyone again. They caught the man later when he went to get his arm taken care of at the ER - he had to have many stitches. But that dog never once bit before that or after it ever again and we had her 17 years. If she ever bit unprovoked, she'd have been put down immediately. But in this case, one of the police officers went and bought her a big bone in the grocery store as a reward. This was a good bite reason - I was actually being attacked. Having ANYONE in your home who has been greeted by you being bitten by your dog means that dog is not trustworthy. OH - and this was a rescued dog who had been severely abused (had cigarette burns on her, her pads were sliced up and she was so fearful of people that it took me 2 months of leaving her treats before I could get close enough to touch her head. She was just 1.5 when I got her.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

SunsetSonata said:


> Now you know to keep the dog separate when company (family or not) comes. That instinct to protect could come in handy some day, for you and your other daughter. This time the instinct was inappropriate, but not the dog's fault, and not something that can't be controlled in the future. If your dog was acting vicious, then I would question his ability to be controlled - but this bite was a warning rather than an attack. I'm not discounting that injury occurred. Only that intent was to stop your daughter's behavior rather than to really injure as a dog this size could certainly choose, which yours did not.
> 
> If you cannot or do not wish to isolate your dog when company comes, then I agree you cannot take chances.


I totally agree! Whenever we have company the dogs are kept separate from the company...especially those that might bite!


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I have had to make the same decision and it is never a fun one.
> 
> *Life is too short to let unpredictable and proven dangerous dogs cause stress.*
> 
> ...


The highlighted sentence is great advice.


----------



## TriWinkle (Oct 2, 2011)

Once had a friend tell me a story about his big male INTACT akita...seem friend went walking into the dark hallway of their home in the middle of the night...Dog was sound asleep on the floor and friend accidentally stepped on the intact part...the rest of the story goes that the dog immediately woke up and savaged him pretty good.

In that particular case, I get it...if there ever was a valid reason for a dog to bite its owner, that would be it! :hysterical:


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

nancy237 said:


> What ?? that home is not a safe place ???
> I would be afraid that my child would stay at college if I had a dog that she was scared of..


Why was the DD going through her Mom's desk? I think there is more to this story if the dog has been there 3 years and the daughter has never seen her. Dogs pick up on tension, tone of voices and actions much faster than people. If the dog was sleeping 1 foot away from the girl and the girl sort of tossed papers, the dog might have felt attacked.

I am not saying someone should keep a dangerous dog, if in fact the dog is dangerous. I am saying that more times than not it is largely the fault of the person that got bit and the dog was being a dog. IMO a lot of good dogs get put down because so many people don't have common sense anymore. A one time, somewhat provoked, nip is not the same as an unprovoked attack, when the dog has been fine for three years. I would not put my dog down in this case, and I would explain to my DD why. It is not choosing one over the other. It is thinking things through.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Ravenlost said:


> I totally agree! Whenever we have company the dogs are kept separate


We crate ours, except the LGD too. It just keeps the dogs safe as well as visitors. The LGD don't fit in a crate though, but Pyrs are pretty tame towards people.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Molly Mckee said:


> Why was the DD going through her Mom's desk? I think there is more to this story if the dog has been there 3 years and the daughter has never seen her. Dogs pick up on tension, tone of voices and actions much faster than people. If the dog was sleeping 1 foot away from the girl and the girl sort of tossed papers, the dog might have felt attacked.
> 
> I am not saying someone should keep a dangerous dog, if in fact the dog is dangerous. I am saying that more times than not it is largely the fault of the person that got bit and the dog was being a dog. IMO a lot of good dogs get put down because so many people don't have common sense anymore. A one time, somewhat provoked, nip is not the same as an unprovoked attack, when the dog has been fine for three years. I would not put my dog down in this case, and I would explain to my DD why. It is not choosing one over the other. It is thinking things through.


The dog has apparently been an issue if the OP has to watch the dog when others are in the house:



Dreamfarm said:


> we have had her for 3 years. She has been okay with male workers in the yard every day. *When people come in the house we watch her.* My daughter was in the house from 9pm on ( up til 1 am) I introduced them..daughter is a big dog person,


That tells me that the dog has shown aggression towards other people before. I'm sorry but a dog that is aggressive is a risk and once it's attacked, I'd be highly concerned that it would do it again. This wasn't a one time thing like my dog showed - who never showed aggression before and never did again. But instead, this is a dog that had to be watched. That says a lot.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a rescue dog that hates my 18yr old son...hasn't liked him since we brought her home...he has been bitten a few times, now he stay away from her.

Will I put the dog down, no. She is fine around me and my wife and will actually friend people after an hour or two...but as soon as they leave and come back its the same way again.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Dreamfarm said:


> I have a Great Dane, best dog I ever owned until now. This was a rescue dog we adopted, who had been abused and was very wary and protective of me and my 12 year old daughter especially, but usually just around men. Very sweet mellow and lovable dog.
> 
> My college age daughter came home for the holidays last night. She had never met the dog before. The dog was fine when I was around, but this morning when I was not in the room, the dog unprovoked bit my daughter on the hand, puncturing in 2 places, one of which was pretty deep. I took her to ER and was given antibiotics.
> 
> I think I need to have my dog put down because she bit someone. She is an excellent guard dog, and my daughter does not live with me, but still it is tough to put down my friend. Any advice?


From my experiences with dogs and I am certainly not a qualified expert but it may have been that the dog had not accepted your daughter as part of her extended pack and still saw her as a stranger. If you had been around this probably would not have happened. Whatever you decide to do is nobody's decision but yours. I do believe I would talk to a trainer before I put her to sleep. Hugs to you to make the right decision. It is hard.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

What it comes down to is, if a person is afraid of an animal they should not get the animal in the first place. There are other pets that they should look at first.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

No rationalizations accepted. The dog showed very poor judgement and bit hard. That's too big a dog to be allowed unihibited biting against someone that has been welcomed into your home and has been there for some time.

It's very possible that it is medical: start of a brain tumor or some sort of epilepsy. But that just makes the dog potentially more dangerous.

Put the dog to sleep and that is actually the kindest thing to do. If you re-home, the dog could end up abused as some idiot tries to retrain her by beating it out of her, or she could end up locked outside in a tiny kennel because she is a biter, or she could be used for dog fighting. Do the right thing for her and do it with love because it is what is best for her. She's got something wrong with her wiring that makes her dangerous and probbaly causes her some unhappiness.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

oregon woodsmok said:


> No rationalizations accepted. The dog showed very poor judgement and bit hard. That's too big a dog to be allowed unihibited biting against someone that has been welcomed into your home and has been there for some time.
> 
> It's very possible that it is medical: start of a brain tumor or some sort of epilepsy. But that just makes the dog potentially more dangerous.
> 
> Put the dog to sleep and that is actually the kindest thing to do. If you re-home, the dog could end up abused as some idiot tries to retrain her by beating it out of her, or she could end up locked outside in a tiny kennel because she is a biter, or she could be used for dog fighting. Do the right thing for her and do it with love because it is what is best for her. She's got something wrong with her wiring that makes her dangerous and probbaly causes her some unhappiness.


I spaced on the lack of bite inhibition. Oy.

My dog bit someone, once.... well, he held the guy against our fence and didn't damage him or hurt him, just.... held him, with the guy's arm in his mouth. Big dog. Could have savaged him. Didn't.

It should be noted the guy opened our fence and strode into our yard. Totally surprised the dog and he felt he needed to protect me. I think if the guy had flailed or yelled, he might have chomped, but thank goodness he just stood still. 

At the least I would be taking the dog to a couple diffferent trainers for an imaprtial assessment.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Do the right thing for her and do it with love because it is what is best for her. She's got something wrong with her wiring that makes her dangerous and probably causes her some unhappiness.


You said this so well. And it is so true.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

As a lifelong dog lover, foster home, and permanent rescue home for any breed that comes my way, my heart is breaking for you.

Sending any animal to the Rainbow Bridge -for whatever reason- is difficult and traumatic beyond description. All of us here have faced it and dealt with it at some point.

I have been in your shoes, having had rescued dogs who not only attacked other dogs unprovoked, but also several dogs over the years who bit me or my husband and in one case my son. Those dogs were immediately euthanized. Not in anger, but out of love and concern for family and the welfare of the dog. Better euthanized and sent to doggie heaven than sentenced to a caged existence and never allowed to be a full family member. 

Your dog bit your daughter. You will never fully trust that dog again, nor will your daughter nor any other family member. The dog will pick up on this tension and things will go downhill in a breadbasket.

I will not minimize your sadness and grief if this is the direction you take. I will support you and your daughter in prayer for strength to do the right thing for all of you, especially the dog.

In His Love
Mich


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

jen74145 said:


> I spaced on the lack of bite inhibition. Oy.
> 
> My dog bit someone, once.... well, he held the guy against our fence and didn't damage him or hurt him, just.... held him, with the guy's arm in his mouth. Big dog. Could have savaged him. Didn't.
> 
> ...


Same thing happened with one of my dogs.
The man didn't stand there, the dog took him off his feet.
Didn't hold the man's arm in his mouth either. He nearly took the arm off and damaged the rest of the body.

That is the difference in a bite and an attack.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

pancho said:


> Same thing happened with one of my dogs.
> The man didn't stand there, the dog took him off his feet.
> Didn't hold the man's arm in his mouth either. He nearly took the arm off and damaged the rest of the body.
> 
> That is the difference in a bite and an attack.


This was the dog that almost killed you? That you didn't put down?


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Whatever you do, don't re-home this dog. My first Great Dane was a dog like this. I was his third home after he bit a neighbor who walked in the house uninvited. It sounded like a justifiable bite, and I live in a rough neighborhood so I thought I'd give him a chance. These dogs don't become any more secure by being bounced around from home to home. They get more skittish and bite more easily as time goes by. Presley had bite inhibition, never seriously injured anyone, but there were incidents where he could have seriously hurt someone without that. I couldn't put him down because of the adoption agency's contract, so I returned him, and he bounced through a couple more placements after that.

If you decide to keep him, he will have to be on probation for life. All family members that want to work with him should take turns going to obedience class and working with him on obedience at home. When a stranger is around he should either be penned up or be stuck like glue to one of his family members that trained him.

Have you ever watched Cesar Milan? His favorite dog "Daddy" is stable enough to take around and show off everywhere, and help him train other dogs, but that stability is tied to his relationship with his master, he is not magically cured, just obedient and trusting. An unstable dog needs a very stable and consistent master. He can't be expected to deal with new situations or people without the master present.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Annsni said:


> This was the dog that almost killed you? That you didn't put down?


No, a different dog.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

pancho said:


> No, a different dog.


So you've owned two dogs that have severely attacked people?


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Annsni said:


> So you've owned two dogs that have severely attacked people?


Well, erm... here is the disconnect with most dog owners.

I firmly believe many, many dogs will savage someone. I think the dog who won't is more rare than the dog who might, if the situation were right. 

That is why it is so important to know dogs, know their body language, and know your own pup, and make sure he is trained well, and that you protect him from being in the position to bite in anything less than a completely deserved instance (dubious trespassers, people seeking to harm you and yours, etc).


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

I dont think I would put a good dog down for just one incident. I would keep my eye on the dog and take every precaution...any other signs of aggression then I would make tough choice.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

jen74145 said:


> Well, erm... here is the disconnect with most dog owners.
> 
> I firmly believe many, many dogs will savage someone. I think the dog who won't is more rare than the dog who might, if the situation were right.
> 
> That is why it is so important to know dogs, know their body language, and know your own pup, and make sure he is trained well, and that you protect him from being in the position to bite in anything less than a completely deserved instance (dubious trespassers, people seeking to harm you and yours, etc).


Really? In my lifetime, I've had 4 dogs. Actually, make that 5. The 5th was a yellow lab puppy that bit too much and he went back to the breeder. Of the other 4 dogs, only one ever bit anyone and that was the story that I told a few posts back about someone literally attacking me where my dog took one good chomp - and never bit again (she went on to live about 12 years beyond that). Of all my friend's dogs, I've only known one who bit people and the cops finally shot that dog after the 5th time he bit someone and he went to bite them. None of the other dogs ever "savaged" anyone.

Any dog that would bite someone unprovoked is a dead dog to me. I'm sorry but unless you are attacking the dog or actually attacking the owner, a dog doesn't bite. Period.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

I've never had a dog that bit either but they are animals and never completely predictable.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Annsni said:


> Really? In my lifetime, I've had 4 dogs. Actually, make that 5. The 5th was a yellow lab puppy that bit too much and he went back to the breeder. Of the other 4 dogs, only one ever bit anyone and that was the story that I told a few posts back about someone literally attacking me where my dog took one good chomp - and never bit again (she went on to live about 12 years beyond that). Of all my friend's dogs, I've only known one who bit people and the cops finally shot that dog after the 5th time he bit someone and he went to bite them. None of the other dogs ever "savaged" anyone.
> 
> Any dog that would bite someone unprovoked is a dead dog to me. I'm sorry but unless you are attacking the dog or actually attacking the owner, a dog doesn't bite. Period.


 
I was not being rude to you. I think you have missed the point of my post.

Dogs *do* bite. Not mine. I don't think it is excusable. But they do, and knowing them can prevent serious damage to yourself or another person.

Is the big bulldog calmly wagging his tail with a relaxed/politely interested face going to hurt you? Not likely. Is the obese knee high housepet with his hackles up and his face tight thinking about it? Yep. I wouldn't reach down to pet him. 

And you have people who don't train them, don't teach them, and think leaving him untended in a yard and fed for years is going to end well. People who yank a pup from it's mother at five weeks and what do you mean, bite inhibition?

The average dog owner has a "nice" dog by the dog's merit, not due to any contribution by the owner. I treat them all with caution until they have shown me otherwise. The things people allow their dogs to get away with sometimes horrify me.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

jen74145 said:


> I was not being rude to you. I think you have missed the point of my post.
> 
> Dogs *do* bite. Not mine. I don't think it is excusable. But they do, and knowing them can prevent serious damage to yourself or another person.
> 
> ...


Ahh - gotcha!! You mean to assume that not all dogs are good as you meet them. That I agree with. I always allow a dog to sniff me and I allow their body language to tell me what they are thinking. We were just at my friends' house and they have a husky who's a coward. I sat on the floor, allowed him to come to me and sniff me, I put my hand out slowly to pet him and he pulled away. I didn't reach for him again.

But a dog that has to "be watched" is apparently a dog that needs to either be put away to protect others when they come in the home or put down. Once a dog has bitten - or shown an aggressive tendency where you can't trust them, I feel it's better to put them down and give a home to a dog who has a much less chance of harming someone. 

You are right though - every dog that we meet might not be that ideal dog and we need to be cautious. But I wouldn't feel that I had to be THAT cautious in a home that I'm a guest in that I couldn't freely move about the house. I'd be horrified if a dog I owned bit ANYONE who was a guest in my house - especially one of my children.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Annsni said:


> So you've owned two dogs that have severely attacked people?


I have owned more than 2 dogs that have attacked people.
I raised and trained private protection dogs.
That is their job. They were very good at their job.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

pancho said:


> I have owned more than 2 dogs that have attacked people.
> I raised and trained private protection dogs.
> That is their job. They were very good at their job.


Then we are not talking about pets. We're talking about trained working dogs. Apples and oranges.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

jen74145 said:


> Is the big bulldog calmly wagging his tail with a relaxed/politely interested face going to hurt you? Not likely. Is the obese knee high housepet with his hackles up and his face tight thinking about it? Yep. I wouldn't reach down to pet him.


Many dogs will calmy wag their tail, be very relaxed, and be politely interested then when you are within reach will eat you alive.

The dog with his hackles up, growling and barking is trying to bluff you. If you corner it you will likely be bitten while the dog is trying to get away.


----------



## jaredI (Aug 6, 2011)

People won't like to hear it, but there is absolutely no excuse for a dog biting a person. If it bites a person one time, it is more likely to do so again in the future.
I would highly recommend putting the dog down. It is a large dog, could easily kill your child, so I ask. Is it worth the risk???
It surely isn't in my book. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

jaredI said:


> People won't like to hear it, but there is absolutely no excuse for a dog biting a person. If it bites a person one time, it is more likely to do so again in the future.
> I would highly recommend putting the dog down. It is a large dog, could easily kill your child, so I ask. Is it worth the risk???
> It surely isn't in my book. Good luck with whatever you decide.


I agree - UNLESS the owner or another is actively being attacked by a person and the dog goes after the attacker. That would be the only reason that I could say it is OK. I'm not speaking "he thought I was being hurt" but "I was in grave danger and my dog saved me".


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

> I firmly believe many, many dogs will savage someone. I think the dog who won't is more rare than the dog who might, if the situation were right.


Ask any groomer, the situation is always right in a grooming shop.

I don't believe most will savage someone. Most dogs dont have the confidence, and their aggression is fear based, which usually amounts to "bark, growl, snap snap snap, tuck tail, ears back, tail tucked, run." This is a common response I see simply from calmly and quietly lifting a dog's foot for a nail trim.

9 out of 10 aggression displays I will never muzzle. The ones that are stiff and silent with "goggle eyes" always get a muzzle. Those are the ones that will put you through the shredder.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

jen74145 said:


> Well, erm... here is the disconnect with most dog owners.
> 
> I firmly believe many, many dogs will savage someone. I think the dog who won't is more rare than the dog who might, if the situation were right.


They are all animals, not human. It's easy to forget that sometimes when we think of our own pets.
Do you think the breed of your dogs may have been why they were more likely to bite people severely though? Some dogs are just stronger than others. A bite from my hairless (half toothless) chihuahua wouldn't hurt anyone like a bite from one of your dogs would.

I had all four of our older chihuahuas at the vet getting shots a few years ago. We muzzled the biter while she was giving shots to her, but the biter didn't make a move. Then, the last dog, the hairless one who is sweet to everyone, never met an enemy ever, and never bites... bit the vet! I apologized, and the vet said the needle was too big so it probably hurt her. She felt she should have used a smaller needle on this dog, etc. But the point is that all animals are animals. They all have that potential to bite. 
Of course Slick is hairless so she has few teeth and does no harm, but it just surprised everyone that it happened. She is the most trustworthy dog we have. But she did bit the woman. Demon dog took the shots fine, but the nice dog bit.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

I am a Dane owner - I would be heartbroken to have to deal with this. I am not an animal lover, but my Dane is my child.

I am curious what was in your daughter's hand when this occurred? Is it possible she was holding something that may have been used to abuse the dog in the past? Perhaps it was food that the dog wanted?
Did the dog growl or give any warning at all or just lunge and bite?
I get the feeling that since the dog was two feet from your daughter that the dog was watching what she was doing intently.

Your decision is a difficult one, I would take the dog in an instant for eval and rehab if I were close enough to pick it up.


HUGS


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Please put the dog down and do NOT rehome it! If you rehome it - even if you have the new owner put it in writing that they understand that the dog has bitten before - YOU could be sued along with the new owner if the dog bites again. I've seen it happen.

A dog that bites a human like this needs to be put down, because it is such a huge liability and because it's not safe for anyone to be around that dog. Especially a big dog that is capable of doing a great deal of damage.

I understand that the dog was abused, but please don't use that as an excuse! Even if you know all the dog's triggers, not everyone will  And a dog that has shown you it will bite will not hesitate to do so again. Do you really want to be constantly wondering if touching something or moving a certain way will result in a severe bite? 

I'm very sorry that you're in this position  But I urge you to look at the big picture here and do what is kindest for everyone involved, as difficult as that will be for you.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Different people have different reasons to have a dog.
They raise them, train them, refuse to train them, care for or ignore as they see fit.
Your dog, your problem, your choice how to handle it.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

mekasmom said:


> They are all animals, not human. It's easy to forget that sometimes when we think of our own pets.
> Do you think the breed of your dogs may have been why they were more likely to bite people severely though? Some dogs are just stronger than others. A bite from my hairless (half toothless) chihuahua wouldn't hurt anyone like a bite from one of your dogs would.
> 
> I had all four of our older chihuahuas at the vet getting shots a few years ago. We muzzled the biter while she was giving shots to her, but the biter didn't make a move. Then, the last dog, the hairless one who is sweet to everyone, never met an enemy ever, and never bites... bit the vet! I apologized, and the vet said the needle was too big so it probably hurt her. She felt she should have used a smaller needle on this dog, etc. But the point is that all animals are animals. They all have that potential to bite.
> Of course Slick is hairless so she has few teeth and does no harm, but it just surprised everyone that it happened. She is the most trustworthy dog we have. But she did bit the woman. Demon dog took the shots fine, but the nice dog bit.


My dog *is* a half toothless chihuhua, lol! 

My past boy, who grabbed the intruding man, was a big mixed breed. His father was a pit, his mother a lab/gsd. 

The only dog I have had that was unpredictable was a poorly bred, poorly raised shetland sheepdog. She would have been a fear biter if given the chance. I just groomed her myself, put her in her crate in my bedroom when we had guests, etc. She died about a year before my son was born... which broke my heart and relieved it all at once. At least I didn't have to put her down. She was fine with me, and I have pictures of her running in my yard, playing, happy and sweet as could be, but.... she was so scared of others. THE WORST was a visiting inlaw who thought she would be fine if he approached her with confidence..... no. She was so sweet, but if a stranger reached quickly towards her, she was terrrified. And she was such a pretty thing, everyone anted to pet her. Sigh. I miss her, but I hope her little puppy soul is healed now and somewhere, she's happy.

I think too, people underestimate how STRONG even a midsized dog can be. My sixty pound boy leaped at me in joy after my three day abscence and knocked me on my rump. I have tried to hold back a beagle (by the collar/scruff, no leash as we were in his yard) who *really* wanted to run over THERE, right NOW, and goodness, it was a fight! And of course I've played tug of war with many a dog and his toy rope.... you know, pound for pound they are so much stronger than we are. That is why I think it is so importnt to not make excuses for them.

And all bets are off when the animal is hurt, of course. Even my own housepets, sweet as can be and truthworthy, I approach with caution if they are hurt, and I own a muzzle. Vet visits... dogs have always been fine, but I am so cautious. When I had to take my sheltie, our vet knew fearful dogs and was so slow and careful around her, I loved him for that. She was more relaxed with him than any other man, even my own gentle husband. Poor girlie.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

YOU have to decide whether you are willing to take the steps necessary to make sure this doesn't happen again. Whether that is making sure the dog is never in a position to bite someone or euth, that is your decision. Rehoming this dog is not the answer.

I have a dog that I believe would bite someone if I was not vigilante. I have had her her entire life. She has never been abused but has a nervous nature. She is fine with my family and she is fine with strangers as long as I am there. She does not like little kids when they are running around. She has been well socialized from a young age including regular visits to the elementary school when my boys were young but just doesn't like little kids. My job is to make sure she is not put in the position of feeling like she needs to protect herself. 

If my dogs are inside when company comes, I make sure this one stays near me and take her with me if I have to leave the room. If there are small kids, I will put her in another room. They just make her too nervous and if one were to run right past her, she might reach out and bite. Who knows. She's 10 and it's never happened because I make sure she is never in a position to bite.

It sounds to me like your dog is insecure. I wonder if she woke up and saw an arm moving near her and just reacted. Perhaps she thought she was about to be hit.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Dogs are animals pure and simple. Bite and they are put down. No excuses. Humans are way more important. This being written by someone having her collie immortalized by an exceptional artist. But had he bitten someone in my home he would have been put down


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

belladulcinea said:


> Dogs are animals pure and simple. Bite and they are put down. No excuses. Humans are way more important. This being written by someone having her collie immortalized by an exceptional artist. But had he bitten someone in my home he would have been put down


That would be an opinion.
I don't know very many humans that I think are more important than my dog. If my dog bites another person on my property that person should not have been there in the first place.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

pancho said:


> That would be an opinion.
> I don't know very many humans that I think are more important than my dog. If my dog bites another person on my property that person should not have been there in the first place.


Wow. Even if it was a guest? Your own child? Oh wait - apparently you don't have any children if you think that dogs are more important than people.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

No it is a fact. Dogs are only and will always be animals. And honestly how you haven't been sued into the ground is beyond me with everything you have posted just on this thread.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Dreamfarm said:


> I have a Great Dane... who had been abused and was very wary and protective of me and my 12 year old daughter especially, but usually just around men... the dog unprovoked bit my daughter on the hand, puncturing in 2 places, one of which was pretty deep. I took her to ER and was given antibiotics.





Dreamfarm said:


> she has snapped the air at a man who reached toward me once ... The dog did not growl or bark any warning, just bit her.





Dreamfarm said:


> When people come in the house we watch her. daughter is a big dog person,


This doesn't paint a picture of a stable dog IMO. That said, there could be any number of factors feeding into the situation. A reputable third party assessment free of emotions might be the best hope for you, the dog and society.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Annsni said:


> Wow. Even if it was a guest? Your own child? Oh wait - apparently you don't have any children if you think that dogs are more important than people.


I do have a child.
My dog would give it's life for me.
Not many people would do that.
My dog will never lie to me, steal from me, talk about me behind my back, will never hurt me, and will do anything I ask with no questions.
A dog is more honest than any person. They will feel the same about you no matter what you do, no matter how poor or rich you are, and no matter if you are sick or dying.

Especially a guest. Anyone that knows me knows my dog lives at my house. A guest does not, they are only visiting. It doesn't matter who it is.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

belladulcinea said:


> No it is a fact. Dogs are only and will always be animals. And honestly how you haven't been sued into the ground is beyond me with everything you have posted just on this thread.


 
It is possible to sue anyone for anything.
Winning a lawsuit is different.
I learned that at an early age.
By the way, a dog will not sue you if they do not agree with you.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Pancho - I honestly feel sorry for you if your dog is better than any person you've ever had in your life.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Annsni said:


> Pancho - I honestly feel sorry for you if your dog is better than any person you've ever had in your life.


I think you misread my posts.
I didn't say my dog was better then any person I have had in my life.
We were talking about people coming to my house.
My dog lives there also.
I think a person who comes into my house should treat my dog as they treat me. She lives there. Just because she happens to be a dog does not mean a visitor should treat her worse.
When I go to another person's house I treat them, their belongings, and their animals with respect. That is all I ask.
If a person does not think they can do that then they should not come to my house.
After all, when they leave my dog will still be there.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

I think your only choices are to either find a really good trainer or euthanize the dog. I know you love your dog, but a really good trainer for this issue is also going to cost you a really pretty penny. Been there and done that. Even then, I'm not sure that you are ever going to feel entirely confident that you can trust the dog. Do you really want that looming over you? I doubt I would want to have that worry for the next XXXX years. I certainly wouldn't give it to anyone else. 

These kinds of situations are heart wrenching. You don't want to do the wrong thing, but you also have to balance the safety of other people.


----------



## anita_fc (May 24, 2008)

Longshadowfarm made a great suggestion - a third-party evaluation. As a professional dog trainer, I only came close to recommending euthanasia once for a dog which I had not personally evaluated. It was on a telephone consult, and it honestly sounded very bad. However, I decided to follow my normal protocol and schedule an in-person evaluation. After the eval, I was horrified that I had actually considered siding with the owner's feelings that the dog should be euthanized.

One tool that can help owners work through the decision on whether or not to grant the dog an evaluation is Dr. Ian Dunbar's Dog Bite Scale:
http://www.apdt.com/veterinary/assets/pdf/Ian Dunbar Dog Bite Scale.pdf
From the OPs description, this bite would rank either Level 3 or 4. Level 3 has a fair to good prognosis with good owner cooperation and hard work, while a Level 4 has poor prognosis due to the difficulty of teaching bite inhibition.

If this was a Level 4 or higher bite, I would have no problem recommending euthanasia. The daughter was no more than a stranger in the household, and the owner did not witness the bite and therefore cannot give info as to body language, etc. I wouldn't rely completely on the emotion generated due to the relationship of the stranger.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

pancho said:


> I think a person who comes into my house should treat my dog as they treat me. She lives there. Just because she happens to be a dog does not mean a visitor should treat her worse.
> When I go to another person's house I treat them, their belongings, and their animals with respect. That is all I ask.


OP's daughter did not disrespect, challenge, or harm the dog in any way. She was going about her business and the dog bit her without provocation. The dog is unstable and dangerous. I would not keep such a dog in my household, nor would I re-home it. Too much liability. 

The only responsible option IMO is to humanely put the dog down. And I say that as a dog lover and a professional dog groomer. No, it isn't easy and it doesn't seem fair. As much as I love dogs, I will put humans above dogs in most cases.

If my dog bit an intruder intent on doing harm, that is different.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Wolf Flower said:


> OP's daughter did not disrespect, challenge, or harm the dog in any way. She was going about her business and the dog bit her without provocation.


How would you know that?
There was only the 2 in the room.
Don't know what the daughter's story is but the dog has already given his side of the story.
I usually tend to believe an animal before I would a human.
People are just too good at lying.
Animals, not so good at lying.


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

I have not read all of the posts on here but thought that I would add my experience. When I was 11, my beloved Airedale Terrier, Nemo, was a sweet dog. He then started to hate men. Then one day he pinned me to the wall with his teeth around my neck - he stayed like that for about ten minutes, drooling down my shirt. My Mom found us and calmly, in a pleasant voice, asked him if he wanted a cookie. He snapped out of it, got off me, wagged his tail and went to get his cookie. His autopsy showed that he had a brain tumor.

My Mom had taken him to the humane society to be put down. He was so sweet and beautiful that they adopted him out. The new owner, with kids, called my Mom to find out why she had given him up(this was 40 years ago)! She went and picked him up, took him back, talked with the vet and waited for him to be put down. Sometimes something is just wrong in their head


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't think you need to put the dog down, that is silly. You need to train the dog and to let the dog roam with a stranger is flatly stupid.
There is always a reason a dog bites, if your daughter was not paying attention to the dog's warning signs, it's not the dog's fault. All three of you need to do some training and studying on dog behavior.


----------



## YodelDogs (May 25, 2007)

Does your daughter recall what the dog looked like before the bite? Was it doing any of these things?


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

What good is a guard dog if they do not guard and stand their grounds? This is a bite, not a full out attack to a person she did not know and did not yet trust, yet she was in her house with her family.
If she just bit because she was unsure of what she should do, then yes training is key. If it had been your daughter at home or you my feelings would be different but a virtual stranger who is possibly nervous around her thus feeding the need to protect against this suspicious person. 
I wasnt there, I didnt see the body language but I have a feeling this isnt grounds for execution without consult of a professional trainer.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Looking through the thread, a few posters have raised the possibility of some sort of medical or organic problem underway and I was thinking that myself from the first, but mostly for a factor I don't think anyone has mentioned. The dog is a Dane and has been owned three years but no mention of how old it was when acquired. Perhaps two years old? Aren't Danes at risk of "dying of old age diseases" in the range of 5-6 to 8-9 years of age? If the dog is 5 now, it's not young for its breed and could even be developing some serious terminal condition as it stands. The pooch might be getting twinges from arthritis, tumors, tooth deterioration, or having a "senior moment" of confusion that it wouldn't have had at age 2 or 3. Certainly I wouldn't think rehoming a 4-5 yo Dane would be sensible.

Any breed up to the 50-lb size or so and generally thought likely to have another 5+ years of good lifespan I'd say give extra chances with vet checkup and training and precautions and supervision, but a previously-abused Dane that's now 4-5 years of age if not more? That's a lot of responsibility and stress to take on for what the odds would say would be another 1-4 years before serious geriatric problems are very likely anyway. Perhaps have a full vet check just in case there's *one* obvious acute source of pain that can be cured, like a tooth abscess.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

If op's daughter was within 2 feet of the dog then the bite wasn't just out of the blue. She was past the dog's comfort zone. If she was carrying something, that could also be considered a threat. If she was in between the dog and an escape route it could potentially feel trapped. You could try to set up a situation similar with an experienced dog trainer to evaluate the dog.


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

Great Danes were bred as hunting and guard dogs.That lived indoors. If the dog did not know her and saw her as a threat. It did what it thought was right and you want to kill it. A friend of ours dane goes walking with her everyday. One day a boxer came running up behind her no warning Kimber grab it and shook it like a rag doll. The boxer required over 100 stitches to put it back together. Danes will defend owner and property with their life if need be. He saw her as stranger in his home doing something she should not be doing. And yes I have kids. And still would not Kill an animal for doing this. If it were outside off the property whole different ball game though.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

jaredI said:


> People won't like to hear it, but there is absolutely no excuse for a dog biting a person. If it bites a person one time, it is more likely to do so again in the future.
> I would highly recommend putting the dog down. It is a large dog, could easily kill your child, so I ask. Is it worth the risk???
> It surely isn't in my book. Good luck with whatever you decide.


Lots of reasons dogs bite. Most them are completely valid to the dogs. The problem is that most people are Disney educated and so are utterly ignorant of what dogs think are justified bites.
I've been tagged a few times by bay dogs while legging hogs, by tree dogs while leashing them up under a bear, as a kid while pestering my moms poodles among other things. None needed to be put down.
OTH my favorite curXbulldog had a brain tumor, cutting it out would have made him a different dog. I chose to put him down instead.
I'd say this dog should be evaded by a specialist, IF the owner thinks there is even remotely a "valid" reason the dog bit.


----------



## Tubby (Dec 14, 2012)

Pets are domesticated wild animals that still have that instinct than hasn't been bred out. You can medicate and breed all you want, but animals will always be animals. Never trust an animal no matter how domesticated they see. If my dog ever bites anyone, it would get pulled off, pinned to the ground and my pistol would be drawn and bullet sent through its brain. No question, no remorse, no warning. It ends there. Yes it's been done before.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

I'm of the opposite frame of mind. Your dogs job is to protect her family. Without seeing exactly what happened no way would I put her down. Your daughter may have made a motion that the dog perceived as a threat to your youngest. Put the dog up while your eldest is visiting. Is she wanted to maul your daughter he would have, it was a warning bite that your daughter did something threatening without realizing it. I'm sorry for your daughter but to the dog she is a stranger. She did her job. 

My own Rottweiler bit a drunk guy at the park that reached to grab my mother's arm. She bit let go and watched him, if she wanted to kill him she old have she made a choice to give him a warning. Your dog did the same thing. She warned your daughter that she made a big mistake even though she didn't know it. I wish I was closer I would take her. 

Don't put her down put her up until DD goes back to school.

BTW I'm a certified animal behaviorist.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

pancho said:


> How would you know that?
> There was only the 2 in the room.
> Don't know what the daughter's story is but the dog has already given his side of the story.
> I usually tend to believe an animal before I would a human.
> ...


I suppose she could be lying, and did something to provoke the dog. My reply, for the sake of argument, assumed she did not.

I guess OP has to figure that part out, since they know this person better than we do.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Wolf Flower said:


> I suppose she could be lying, and did something to provoke the dog. My reply, for the sake of argument, assumed she did not.


Lying is an intent. She may not know what she did to provoke the dog. What the dogs sees as provocation may be different than what the human sees as provocation.

Even if the bite is perfectly justifiable from the dog's point of view, he needs a lot more supervision around strangers so the human can provide him more guidance.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

If the dog has been protective of your youngest, is it possible they were playing around and the youngest one was squealing with laughter? We have had Danes before, that we would have to watch out sometimes when roughhousing with our DD.........if she started laughing too loudly the dog would pointedly voice his opinion on the matter.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

dlskidmore said:


> Lying is an intent. She may not know what she did to provoke the dog. What the dogs sees as provocation may be different than what the human sees as provocation.


True, we can make excuses for the dog, but the bottom line is that such a dog is not safe in an ordinary household. If a dog is so aggressive or unstable that he bites someone minding their own business, whether they "provoked" a bite in the dog's mind or not, it's just not a safe situation and it's not fair to the person getting bitten.

I wouldn't take chances with such an animal. There are too many NICE, stable, non-biting dogs languishing in shelters and rescues, dying for a home to call their own, that IMO it makes no sense to spend resources on a dangerous one. I understand the emotional attachment, believe me, I'm not saying it's easy...but personally, I won't keep a dog that bites people, and it's not responsible to re-home it either. I would feel absolutely terrible if my dog hurt an innocent person... and a dog like a Great Dane could easily kill a person.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Wolf Flower said:


> True, we can make excuses for the dog, but the bottom line is that such a dog is not safe in an ordinary household. If a dog is so aggressive or unstable that he bites someone minding their own business, whether they "provoked" a bite in the dog's mind or not, it's just not a safe situation and it's not fair to the person getting bitten.
> 
> I wouldn't take chances with such an animal. There are too many NICE, stable, non-biting dogs languishing in shelters and rescues, dying for a home to call their own, that IMO it makes no sense to spend resources on a dangerous one. I understand the emotional attachment, believe me, I'm not saying it's easy...but personally, I won't keep a dog that bites people, and it's not responsible to re-home it either. I would feel absolutely terrible if my dog hurt an innocent person... and a dog like a Great Dane could easily kill a person.


Wholly my feelings too!!


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

I f what you want is a lap dog then get one. If you want a dog that can protect your family then get one that will. But don't say a dog is bad because it is not what you want. allot of what a dog is is how it is trained as well as breeding. Till you have been in a situation where a dog has step in and put it's life on the line for you and is willing to die your place don't judge. And was she minding her own p's and q's. And it didn't kill that show's me that the dog showed restraint.Bite and let go. No mauling.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I had a dog who DID put her life on the line for me. She lunged and bit when I was physically being attacked. It wasn't a snap. The man needed over 30 stitches. In the 17 years I owned her, that was her only bite. If she bit those I welcomed into my home without provocation (that person was attacking me), she would have been put down. Period.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

Now was this dog provoked? Nobody said what the girl was doing when bitten. SO now what.Did she reach for her little sister. I don't know so I say leave it alone. If a dog doesn't understand a situation it has to make a judgement call and 9 times out of 10 it will be on the side of caution which is to protect the family. I am glad your dog made the right choice thank him for me.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

SpaceCadet12364 said:


> Now was this dog provoked? Nobody said what the girl was doing when bitten. SO now what.Did she reach for her little sister. I don't know so I say leave it alone. If a dog doesn't understand a situation it has to make a judgement call and 9 times out of 10 it will be on the side of caution which is to protect the family. I am glad your dog made the right choice thank him for me.


You have not read the thread then. 



Dreamfarm said:


> she has snapped the air at a man who reached toward me once but *my daughter was about 2 feet away putting something on a table, not interacting with the dog*. The dog did not growl or bark any warning, just bit her. I really think I need to put her down so it wont happen again, I just feel bad because I love my dog, but yes, I love my daughter more.





Dreamfarm said:


> we have had her for 3 years. She has been okay with male workers in the yard every day. When people come in the house we watch her. *My daughter was in the house from 9pm on ( up til 1 am) I introduced them*..daughter is a big dog person,
> 
> btw we are in California would love to find a good home for her rather than put her down.





Dreamfarm said:


> After some family discussion, it appears that the dog was lying on the couch where she ( the dog)usually sleeps at night. The daughter who does not live here ( out of state actually) was *rummaging through some papers/mail on my desk* 1 foot away from the dog. The dog did not get off the couch and my daughter was alone in the room and is a stranger basically to the dog. This is probably mostly my fault for not making the dog sleep outside last night. I have to really think about this. a lot of you brought up excellent points.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

According to the OP, the dog was on the couch and the DD was going through a desk a foot or two away from the dog.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

Could the dog of thought she was a intruder? Maybe. She is a stranger to the house and was where she should not be. And I apologize for missing that post. My knowledge of danes is outside the strangers are allowed, inside the house and family is theirs to protect.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

Different dog in a similar situation. It was a pyranees. He had never been aggressive at all. My son had a birthday party and while the boys were all playing outside the dog jumped on one of the boys. It took 20 plus stitches in the boy's head to close the opening. The doctor said it wasn't a bite rather a claw mark. 

Well we decided the dog got excited and just accidentally jumped on the boy playing and caught a claw on his scalp. We did nothing. I was very unsure about this and still felt like the dog had bitten. A few months later my nephews were playing outside and he did it again. Luckily my nephew had a coat and hood on so he didn't get ahold of him. We actually saw it this time and yes the dog had his massive mouth in the position to take a huge bite. We had him put down and I just thank goodness the second time around wasn't worse.

We now own another very sweet pyranees. No signs of this at all. It is hard but with these large breed dogs you just can not take a chance. If you see any aggression at all I say it isn't worth it.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Wolf Flower said:


> True, we can make excuses for the dog, but the bottom line is that such a dog is not safe in an ordinary household.


I'm not making excuses for anyone. (If anyone the girl, because I don't think she lied about not believing she provoked the dog.) The dog was provoked in some way unless it has a tumor in it's brain and is hallucinating. The dog's view of what is provoking is inappropriate to the owner. The dogs' view of what is provoking was not understood by the victim. That is a situation that must be dealt with. 

This dog should never be left alone with anyone he does not see as master/mistress or is an expert on dogs. The owner must decide if they still want to keep a dog that way, or if he must be put down. Different owners will have different reactions to that choice.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

This thread could go to 100 pages because there is no real answer and none of us were there when it happened. Even if we were there to witness the facts, the same answer isn't right for all people, based on circumstances and living arrangments.

The dog I posted about rehoming 20 years ago in the start of this thread, I would of kept if I wasnt living in a city at the time. I didn't need a liability at the time to get me sued with all those people around. There is no right answer, especially on the web with all the assumptions.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Dreamfarm said:


> we have had her for 3 years. She has been okay with male workers in the yard every day. When people come in the house we watch her. My daughter was in the house from 9pm on ( up til 1 am) I introduced them..daughter is a big dog person,
> 
> btw we are in California would love to find a good home for her rather than put her down.


I don't think anybody would rehome a biter. The risk is too high. I am sorry this happened but I think your gut feeling is the right thing to do. It sounds as if this isn't the first time something has happened. I would be concerned about any dog that had to be watched or put up when I had visitors. I would never want to feel any discomfort about letting anybody around one of my dogs.

I'd be scared to leave the dog alone with your 12 year old.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

The only thing to think about is whether the OP wants to live with a guarding dog or not. This dog's genetics are for guarding it's master and his master's things. It his JOB and it has been bred into him for 100's of years. It's no different then people who get a heeler and are smacking the dog for herding their children and nipping their heels. It's their job. You wouldn't be mad at your Border Collie for staring and herding your sheep would you? Think about what job you want your dog to do and get a dog that fits that job or use your dog's breed an intelegence to your advantage. This is a working dog. 

When my Rottweiler was getting bored I taught her to take the recyclables and put them in the correct bins. She also fetched the paper everyday, and when the paperboy forgot us she fetched the neighbors paper. My Anatolian would guard my foster kittens. They need jobs and if you don't provide one they will make their own. The OPs daughter was out at 1am. Thn she comes back in and the dog sees her rummaging through papers on a desk. Would you have felt differently if this was a burglar rummaging through the house? Why? to the dog it's no different. It may be the daughter but introduced or not she is still a stranger, she comes and goes at odd hours and she is rummaging through the master's things. 

I have to put my mom's Rottweiler up when my brother comes to visit. Why? Because he comes once every 2 yrs so he is a stranger and my brother gets weird when ever he sees the dog. My brother stares the dog straight in the eye, his body stiffens and he moves fast. I know what the dog is thinking. She thinks "boy this guy is weird. I don't like him. One move buddy and it's all over!" We do NOT blame the dog! My brother is at fault. So to protect the dog and my brother the dog goes in our bedroom. 

You have a dog that will lay down her life for you. Someone breaks in and it's bye bye burglar. Do some basic obedience with her, give her exercise and a job to do. She will be your most loyal companion. When company comes over buy her a rawhide and put her in your room.


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

grandma12703 said:


> It took 20 plus stitches in the boy's head to close the opening. The doctor said it wasn't a bite rather a claw mark.
> 
> .


That makes no sense that a dog could claw someone and they need 20 stitches. Maybe a bear or tiger, but not a dog...


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Dreamfarm said:


> After some family discussion, it appears that the dog was lying on the couch where she ( the dog)usually sleeps at night. The daughter who does not live here ( out of state actually) was rummaging through some papers/mail on my desk 1 foot away from the dog. The dog did not get off the couch and my daughter was alone in the room and is a stranger basically to the dog. This is probably mostly my fault for not making the dog sleep outside last night. I have to really think about this. a lot of you brought up excellent points.



Reading this I immediately hear "Proximity alert!"

All animals - humans included are territorial. If the dog was sleeping on the couch and your dd was going through papers right near the dog, especially near her head, I can understand it. 

Imagine being asleep and opening your eyes to something white flying right in front of you, moving fast or possibly even towards you. Most of us would react in some way. A dog or any other animal is no different.

Especially since this is the dog's home and the couch is her personal spot. Your dd was not only a stranger whom the dog recently met, but she was also in the dog's personal space, waving papers around(even if just moving them imagine how they might have appeared), and probably startled the dog awake (who knows what the dog may have been dreaming about as well). Add to that, maybe an envelope slid off and landed on the dog, jerking her awake. Startled, any dog may bite. 

Hell, startle me awake in my bed with no warning and I might shoot you.

I assume from what I read and between the lines, that the dog didn't continue to be aggressive after the initial bite?


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

KrisD said:


> You have a dog that will lay down her life for you. Someone breaks in and it's bye bye burglar.


That might be a comforting thought, but no one really knows if the dog would actually attack a burglar. As the OP stated, the dog didn't even move off the couch when it bit--the target was only a foot or two away. Who knows, the burglar might be safe as long as he stayed away from the couch!


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Wolf Flower said:


> That might be a comforting thought, but no one really knows if the dog would actually attack a burglar. As the OP stated, the dog didn't even move off the couch when it bit--the target was only a foot or two away. Who knows, the burglar might be safe as long as he stayed away from the couch!


That is correct, the dog bit NOT attacked. But it is an indicator (not garauntee but indicator) of probable action in a similar but truly hostile situation.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Dreamfarm said:


> After some family discussion, it appears that the dog was lying on the couch where she ( the dog)usually sleeps at night. The daughter who does not live here ( out of state actually) was rummaging through some papers/mail on my desk 1 foot away from the dog. The dog did not get off the couch and my daughter was alone in the room and is a stranger basically to the dog. This is probably mostly my fault for not making the dog sleep outside last night. I have to really think about this. a lot of you brought up excellent points.


 
I think the dog was asleep and was startled, then saw that there was a complete stranger in the house rummaging around. I think the dog was doing its job as he understood the situation.

Don't euthanize this dog.


----------



## Melissa1983 (Oct 6, 2020)

lovemy4danes said:


> If you don't mind me asking , how long have you had the dog? do you know what kind of abuse? Has she ever been left alone with strangers while you had her? How much time did your daughter have to get aquainted with the dog? Perhaps you could talk to a dog trainer to see what can help. The breed is not known to be aggressive as a rule. Oh, and hubby said if you were closer we would take her





lovemy4danes said:


> If you don't mind me asking , how long have you had the dog? do you know what kind of abuse? Has she ever been left alone with strangers while you had her? How much time did your daughter have to get aquainted with the dog? Perhaps you could talk to a dog trainer to see what can help. The breed is not known to be aggressive as a rule. Oh, and hubby said if you were closer we would take her😊
> 
> 
> I have a Great Dane that is a little over 2. We have had him since he was 6 weeks and he has been amazing. He is super friendly and protective of his people. He has never been abused or neglected. But today he bit the neighbor kid that was running into our house and now we can’t keep him. I was reading posts on what I could do with him since I can’t make myself put him down and I saw your post. I see you said it a few years ago but if you where interested I will come real close to wherever you are so I can find him a good home. Let me know


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The dog is likely dead. Old thread from 2012. Dane’s don’t live long.


----------



## Melissa1983 (Oct 6, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The dog is likely dead. Old thread from 2012. Dane’s don’t live long.


I saw where it was from 2012 and I acknowledged that it was an old post my dog is 2. He was born in 2018.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

No kid biters for me, thanks anyway. Why do people think it is okay to pass problem animals along to someone else?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It is confusing when replies are added into quoted messages.

Did the dog bite enough to draw blood and require stitches or was it just a pinch and nip? 
Was the kid a stranger to the dog or did they play together previously?
Did the kid provoke the dog?
Who said you can't keep your dog?


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I would immediately have this dog put down after verifying no rabies. If this had been someone else that was bit you might be facing a lawsuit.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Put the dog down.


----------

